

Libyan Disconnect - somic
http://www.renesys.com/blog/2011/02/libyan-disconnect-1.shtml

======
Luyt
_"Update 06:39 UTC

Two-thirds of Libyan routes came back to life at 6:01 UTC (8:01 local time),
and the remainder were restored nine minutes later. At the moment, spot checks
of Libyan domains and traceroutes into affected networks indicate that
connectivity has been restored, and Libya is back on the Internet."_

